# Final Bandsaw



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome to LJ's and good luck with the new toy


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info, You will be happy with that model.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I have this model's big brother, the 18 inch without a quick release. I've been very happy with it.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Glad to hear of your success. I, too, have had good success with the several Jets I own. The 'Green' Brand, on the other hand has been nothing but disappointment

There is no subsitute for a well tuned/adjusted/accurate tool. There is nothing worse than a tool that will not maintain adjustment.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

yea i wanted to buy one too but then i found the rikon 14" so i think i'll get the rikon then a driftmaster fence from laguna. whats the HP on the jet?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey Gene, congrats on your new BS. I couldn't help but wonder if the 6mm allen wrench is used to mount/demount the thing that you swing your table on, the table level set screw or perhaps the wheel or tension screw mountings. Just a shot in the dark.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice Saw Gene. I live about a mile from SMC.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Great review. Great machine! Congrats!!

"Jet included a nice T-handle 6mm allen wrench, but I couldn't find a single fastener on the saw that needed it. "

Only one SURE way to find out what it fits.

Throw it away ;-)


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

From the Jet manual of another model band saw:

"With a 6mm hex wrench, secure the motor
to the saw body with 2 each M8×25 socket
head cap screws (A), M8 spring washers,
and M8×30 flat washers©. Do not tighten
at this time."

AND

"With a 6mm hex wrench, tighten both socket
head cap screws (D, Fig. 5)."

Source: http://content.wmhtoolgroup.com/manuals/man_708113A.pdf

MAYBE it'll help with yours ???


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Great buy I hope you will love it for a LONG TIME. *;-)*


----------

